# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Mưa sao băng: Trận mưa sao băng đẹp nhất trong năm

## toan102

Mưa sao băng: Trận mưa sao băng đẹp nhất trong năm
mua sao bang, bao gio co mua sao bang, tran mua sao bang dep nhat trong nam
*mua sao bang* – Đêm 13, rạng sáng 14/8 là thời gian đỉnh điểm của trận mưa sao băng Perseids nổi tiếng, được các nhà khoa học đánh giá là một trong những trận mưa đẹp nhất trong năm.
Theo dự báo của Tổ chức mưa sao băng quốc tế (IMO), mưa sao băng Perseids (Anh Tiên) năm nay sẽ đạt đỉnh điểm vào 14h chiều ngày 13/8 (giờ Việt Nam). Khi sao băng băng Perseids đạt đỉnh điểm, ở những nơi có điều kiện quan sát lý tưởng, số sao băng quan sát được có thể lên đến hơn 100 sao băng/giờ.
Trận mưa sao băng này diễn ra từ 17/7 đến 24/8 hằng năm, khi đám mây bụi cắt ngang quĩ đạo của Trái Đất. Các sao băng xuất hiện từ phía chòm sao Perseus và tỏa đi nhiều hướng. Mật độ sao băng quan sát được tăng dần xung quanh ngày cực điểm.
Theo các chuyên gia thiên văn, năm nay, đỉnh điểm của cơn mưa sao băng gần vào ngày rằm và mặt trăng sáng có thể khiến việc quan sát khó hơn. Tuy nhiên vào khoảng thời gian 3 giờ sáng ngày 13 và 14, mặt trăng lặn dần về phía bầu trời phía tây, tây nam nên không gây ảnh hưởng nhiều đến việc quan sát trận mưa sao băng.

_Mưa sao băng_.
Vì thế, yếu tố quyết định vẫn là thời tiết. Nếu trời có mây nhiều thì số lượng sao băng quan sát được cũng sẽ giảm đi đáng kể. Do đó, ở vùng quê ít bị che tầm nhìn và ô nhiễm ánh sáng, việc quan sát sẽ dễ dàng hơn so với các điểm quan sát trong thành phố.
Chuyên gia thiên văn cũng đưa ra lời khuyên, việc quan sát nên thực hiện sau 12h đêm, lý tưởng nhất là từ 2h đến 4h sáng. Người quan sát nên nằm ngửa và quan sát bằng mắt thường hoặc kính thiên văn hay ống nhòm. Mưa sao băng Perseids là trận mưa sao băng nổi tiếng vốn đã được người Trung Hoa cổ đại nghi nhận từ năm 36.
Từ năm 1865 người ta đã biết được nguồn gốc của trân mưa sao băng này, đó chính là đám mây bụi và những mảnh vỡ của sao chổi 109 P/ Swift-Tuttle (S-T) trải dài trên quĩ đạo của nó quanh hệ Mặt Trời. Vào đêm cực điểm ta có thể đếm được hơn 100 thiên thạch nhỏ trong đám mây bụi và mảnh vỡ của sao chổi bốc cháy khi bay vào khí quyển của Trái Đất, để lại những vệt sáng dài trên bầu trời.

Các chuyên đề khác:

nhacmp3 
nghe album nhac vang 
kim hyun joong 2011
tai nhac 
nhac hot thang 5 nam 2011
nhacvanghaynhat 
kim hyun joong den viet nam

----------

